# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Infekcja pochwy i odbytu

## małgosia

Ostatnio zauważyłam u mojej 3 letniej córki zielonkawe upławy o niemiłym zapachu. Przyznam się że bardzo się przeraziłam tą infekcją. Co to może być?

----------


## %Ala%

Moja córka 5 letnia ma czesto nawracające infekcje okolicy pochwy. Robione były posiewy i przepisywane maści antybiotykowe, ale stany zapalne ciągle powracają (zaczerwienienie, wydzielina żółto-zielona, czsami swędzenie). Wyniki z badania moczu są dobre.

----------

